# Book of Job



## timfost (Jun 10, 2015)

I love the book of Job. It had helped me to not question God's providence. When I think things are bad, I consider Job and it certainly puts everything into perspective.

However, how much of the discourse between Job and his friends can be used for good theology? Since both he and his friends were rebuked, it would seem that we cannot depend on any of it for good theology. But there are many wonderful truths that come our of their discourses (Job 19:25 for example).

What is the best way to approach this book from a doctrinal standpoint?


----------



## KeithW (Jun 10, 2015)

I think the best approach is to keep in mind what God rebuked each of the people for. And then keep that in mind when reading what that specific person was saying.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 10, 2015)

https://openlibrary.org/books/OL7022341M/The_argument_of_the_Book_of_Job_unfolded
The prose in this old book is dated. But if you can fight through it, this book is indispensable. It also has an outline that simplifies.
This book is available from Banner of Truth. http://www.alibris.com/Conflict-Tri...Job-Unfolded-William-Henry-Green/book/1281627


This is another outstanding resource, through our own Chris Coldwell: http://www.naphtali.com/titles/james-durham-lectures-on-job/


----------



## timfost (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks! I can't wait to take a look at the links!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2015)

Seems like the online version of WHGreen's _*Argument*_ linked above is missing most of the _Analysis_ outline (begins p368).

At least you can get a used paperback Banner edition for $0.99, plus shipping...


----------



## py3ak (Jun 11, 2015)

Franz Delitzsch exaggerates to some extent the importance of the concept of a future life and Job's ignorance of it; but once allowance is made for that, I find he is consistently very helpful and illuminating.

Available here: http://biblehub.com/commentaries/kad/job/1.htm


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 11, 2015)

Tim, I second Pastor Bruce's recommendation of William Henry Green's, _The Argument of the Book of Job Unfolded_. It goes into great depth, and wonderfully aids in understanding the book. When I preached through Job in a small church in the Middle East, I bought a copy to give to every family (or individual) in the congregation, so excellent it is. I felt it was easy enough to comprehend to give it to folks to whom English was a second language.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 11, 2015)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Seems like the online version of WHGreen's _*Argument*_ linked above is missing most of the _Analysis_ outline (begins p368).
> 
> At least you can get a used paperback Banner edition for $0.99, plus shipping...


A clean copy here contains the missing pages:

https://ia802700.us.archive.org/23/items/argumentbookjob00greegoog/argumentbookjob00greegoog.pdf

After you get it run OCR on it to make it searchable, add your own bookmarks, etc.


----------

